# USPS shipping is a joke



## raodkill (Apr 22, 2010)

sooo here we go
last saturday i ordered a cube from a user here bigbee (amaing shop btw.)
http://www.cubingstore.webs.com/

annd it was only a shengshou black 3x3x3
bigbee was incrdible and got it to the post office on the afternoon of hte day i ordered it (impressive)
on monday i got a email telling me my tracking nubmer (soo i thot yay this is good)

i go to usps trackign site. and i throw in the tracking number annnd!

Label/Receipt Number: LC53 5649 421U S
Class: First-Class Mail International
Service(s): International Letter
Status: Acceptance

Your item was accepted at 4:34 PM on April 17, 2010 in FLUSHING, NY 11355. Information, if available, is updated periodically throughout the day. Please check again later.


lol sooo all i know si that the status of it is |acceptance| and has been since i first got the tracking number till now! brilliant tracking system.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Apr 22, 2010)

So you haven't received an international package two days after it went out in the mail and you're upset about this already?


----------



## 4Chan (Apr 22, 2010)

Whine harder.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Apr 22, 2010)

Ethan Rosen said:


> So you haven't received an international package two days after it went out in the mail and you're upset about this already?



this.

seriously it should take *at least* 6 days to reach you.



4Chan said:


> Whine harder.



it often helps with frustration when instant gratification isn't achieved


----------



## Meep (Apr 22, 2010)

Have you considered that they don't ship things right after accepting it?


----------



## shelley (Apr 22, 2010)

*this thread is a joke*

What, do you expect each package to be equipped with a tracking device sending updates every hour?

Furthermore, the package was accepted at the end of the day on Saturday. USPS doesn't do deliveries on Sunday, so that means the package would only be starting its journey on Monday. Tracking doesn't get updated until after it's arrived somewhere, so this isn't out of the ordinary at all.

EDIT: Missed that this was an international delivery. Snail mail doesn't work like the internet, kids.


----------



## qqwref (Apr 22, 2010)

Oh no! The government takes a while to get things done! Scandalous! Call the newspapers!


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 22, 2010)

Any excuse ^_^


----------



## raodkill (Apr 22, 2010)

lool no im just surprised that they said accepted. ive googled around and supposedly itll stya ilike that until it arrives at my door. which is kinda dumb if their offering a tracking number wouldnt you agree?

epic picture btw


----------



## DaijoCube (Apr 22, 2010)

CALM THE F*CK DOWN PONYBOYS.

It's just a complaint thread, just let it be.


----------



## r_517 (Apr 22, 2010)

what else do you want? how many meals they have eaten before your parcel arrives? come on there r only 2 days


----------



## raodkill (Apr 22, 2010)

:O PONYBOY outsiders was a great book ;]
and yah sorry bout the QQ i was wondering if anyone knows if theyl ever change the status (google says no)

and er while im here anyway maru vs lanlan 2v2 which shud i pick? (black colored if it matters)


----------



## shelley (Apr 22, 2010)

raodkill said:


> lool no im just surprised that they said accepted. ive googled around and supposedly itll stya ilike that until it arrives at my door. which is kinda dumb if their offering a tracking number wouldnt you agree?
> 
> epic picture btw



Like I said, do you expect every package to be equipped with a tracking device?

If the package makes any stops en route from the origin to the destination, you'll be updated. You'll also be updated if it makes it to your local post office before it actually gets delivered to your house. I don't know what else you're expecting from a tracking number. It's not like it will make your package come any faster.


----------



## Tyrannous (Apr 22, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> *pic*
> 
> Any excuse ^_^



Nice facepalm!


----------



## raodkill (Apr 22, 2010)

shelley said:


> Like I said, do you expect every package to be equipped with a tracking device?
> 
> If the package makes any stops en route from the origin to the destination, you'll be updated. You'll also be updated if it makes it to your local post office before it actually gets delivered to your house. I don't know what else you're expecting from a tracking number. It's not like it will make your package come any faster.



=\ all i want to know if its out of that post office xD


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 22, 2010)

raodkill said:


> =\ all i want to know if its out of that post office xD




YOU CAME TO THE RIGHT PLACE


----------



## bigbee99 (Apr 22, 2010)

if its an international order, you should get it from next monday to next saturday (since its international)


----------



## xbrandationx (Apr 22, 2010)

Has anybody considered that he might be trolling?


----------



## TheMachanga (Apr 22, 2010)




----------



## Kirjava (Apr 22, 2010)

He's not trolling, he's just stupid.


----------



## TheMachanga (Apr 22, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> He's not trolling, he's just stupid.



With terribly terrible grammar.


----------



## Meep (Apr 22, 2010)

TheMachanga said:


> Kirjava said:
> 
> 
> > He's not trolling, he's just stupid.
> ...









With*


----------



## Dene (Apr 22, 2010)

LOLTHREAD.


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Apr 22, 2010)

Dude, I just ordered from Popbuying, and It's been 3 FREAKING HOURS!


And still no tracking number, no shipment, no confirmation email. What a failure.


----------



## bigbee99 (Apr 22, 2010)

thats why you only buy from www.cubingstore.webs.com


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Apr 22, 2010)

bigbee99 said:


> thats why you only buy from www.cubingstore.webs.com



Bro, the shipment's just gonna be stalled by USPS again (more than 2 days....fail)


----------



## bigbee99 (Apr 22, 2010)

endless_akatsuki said:


> bigbee99 said:
> 
> 
> > thats why you only buy from www.cubingstore.webs.com
> ...



that was an international order


----------



## Forte (Apr 22, 2010)

LOLmeep :4


----------



## IamWEB (Apr 22, 2010)

Guys and girls, let's all be serious here. We need to make this forum a more respectable place, which means treating each other with respect 'round the clock.

And we... and we... and... XD I can't do this. I...


----------



## Edward (Apr 22, 2010)

Ok so liek, i ordrd me cubs yestrday wit uspspsps shiping, and they didnt even tel me when dey put da cubs in da box wit da little sticker on it


----------

